# Express Entry - canada



## reachsanaullah (Aug 28, 2015)

I am looking to apply for the permanent residency for Canada under Express Entry.

Initially i was a bit confused wheather to apply it myself or to register with any good consultant to get started but have decided to go ahead with myself.

I went through the process and would like to process ECA for my bachelors degree through "World Education Services" and i have a few queries regarding the same

1) Should i have to provide my bachelors degree alone or should i have to provide my primary and secondary school certificate also?

2) Should i have to provide the original one or a copy of my certificates?

pls assist


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) Contact WES directly.

2) See answer #1.

Please do not use text speak, as it's against Forum Rule #6

Thank you.


----------



## reachsanaullah (Aug 28, 2015)

*Express Entry*

Thank you.

Could anyone please assist me in selecting the best institute to assess my eductional documents.

I have heard a few negative reviews about WES.

Please assist.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Please see #44 here for the names of the places that CIC has approved for doing ECA for them.

Based on what I've read in this branch, WES is most popular of the three, although the University of Toronto is one of the top universities in Canada so it will likely be good (as they have lots of international students in attendance) but it may also be busy, given that the school of continuing studies is attached to a very large university... if you are going to use them, I'd hold off until 14 September before sending your documents, as the academic school year begins on 08 September and the first week of school is _always_ busy.

I've not heard of International Credential Assessment Service of Canada.


----------

